# What are you handing out to the TOTs this year?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What goodies are you handing out to the boils and ghouls this year who make it to your door?

In the past I've handed out candy and glow bracelets. The bracelets were a way to "tag" the kids so I knew if they'd already hit my house and I could count the left over bracelets for TOT totals.

This year I'll be handing out bags made up with a couple of pieces of candy, a spider ring and a googly band (silly band knock off).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For the past several years we've just given out fun sized candy bars, simply due to the volume of TOT's we get (600 give or take). I may get some glow sticks this year for the really little ones though.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Mixed classic candies and fun sized bars to most of the kids, full size bars to the big kids.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I always give out full size candy bars, various kinds including kit-kats, m&m's, starburst, skittles, reese cups, nestle crunch, etc. I stay away from anything containing nuts just because so many kids don't like nuts. I think I am going to give out glow bracelets this year as well because I think they are so much fun. I do special treat bags full of great candy for the really cute little trick or treaters. It's all about the candy on Halloween! :jol:

P.S. I do have a small cauldron of "Dum-dums" for those who come to my house with no costume, no manners, and jeans hanging down around their knees and well into their 20's. I don't mind giving treats out to adults, just be respectful if you want the good candy.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

We give out full size candy bars to the little ones, plus a handful of classic candies and a silly band. Older kids get a handful of candies and if they are costumed (not thier club sport uniform) they get a little extra as well as a glo-bracelet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I stay away from anything containing nuts just because so many kids don't like nuts.


A lot of kids have peanut allergies too.

I always give out fun-size chocolate and skittles. I have 250 ToTs every year and the kids have so much candy that the parents are probably throwing out a lot of it anyway.

I give out little halloween prizes (straws, rings, etc) to any kid whose costume makes me laugh, which doesn't necessarily mean it is a funny costume. One of my favorites was a tot-sized zombie.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haunted Bayou said:


> A lot of kids have peanut allergies too.
> I give out little halloween prizes (straws, rings, etc) to any kid whose costume makes me laugh, which doesn't necessarily mean it is a funny costume. One of my favorites was a tot-sized zombie.


I hadn't thought about the whole allergy thing, but you are right. I also like the idea of the Halloween prizes to the costumes that make you laugh. I think it is so funny when a little tiny person comes dressed as something really scary. It kind of reminds me of the character "Sam" in the movie Trick or Treat. Off the subject I think I am going to make a "Sam" character to put in my graveyard this year just to see who many people recognize the little terror. :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I give out little halloween prizes (straws, rings, etc) to any kid whose costume makes me laugh, which doesn't necessarily mean it is a funny costume. One of my favorites was a tot-sized zombie.


awe! how cute!

i normally give out fun sized candy. this year, im givng out glow bracelets too


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mixed fun size bars & glow sticks. In the garage will also be hot chocolate and variety of homemade Halloween snacks.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Mrs. is in charge of the candy ... so she ordered Pirate suckers, Pirate candy, chocolate & bubble gum coins along with glow bracelets. The parents REALLY loved the glow bracelet idea.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

In the past we've given out goodie bags filled with various fun size candy bars, mainly to keep track of the number of bags we give away. A few years ago we switched to chips and juices, which the kids went crazy over. I forgot how hot and thirsty you get ewalking around the neighborhoods all night, and the juices were a huge hit. This year I think we'll go back to goody bags and juices because we are giving away bags of popcorn as well in the concession stand at the drive-in area.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Organza goodie bags with candy (I insist on the good stuff - mini candy bars, Reese's, etc. plus Pixi Stix 'cause they're a classic) and probably a pencil and eraser and such whatnots. I'm not sure what the kids think of the whatnots, but my wife likes including them.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a theory that if I am going to decorate my house, I should give out good candy. (Plus, I will enjoy the leftovers more.) I give out fun size, but I give several per child. I try to only get yummy chocolate like Snickers, Twix, M&Ms, Kit Kats, Reese's, etc. I never thought about a peanut allergy. 

I really want to do full sized bars, but I need to convince my husband it is cost effective to do so. 

We considered doing juice boxes, but I need to figure out about how many TOT's we get to the house. We just moved in last year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

One of the complanies at Transworld talked me into buying these. One is a light up mouth guard and the other is glow sticks. And of course candy. So I hope the kids love me this year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We are giving out a mish-mash of things: plastic lips that have a siren-like whistle in them when u blow thru it (hehehehheh...annoying!) spider rings, Freeze Pops and a few leftover fake mustaches I just found. I may break down & buy those realistic gummy earthworms as well, but I've already blown a lot of $$ on the lips. And I just found a few pumpkin drink cups that I got 90% off at TheBadPlace/Walmart last year..if a kid is extra nice or alone with just a parent, I try to throw in something special. No treat bags this year-..oh- and I have the shrunken heads, too! LOL..almost forgot! Not as many as I wanted to have, since my oven FRIED the first big batch of heads.... I also found some more sample tubes of Desitin to give out as tricks.If prunes go on sale, I might pick up some of them as well for the TRICK basket.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PS- if you do a charity haunt, almost all local soda bottlers/suppliers will donate drinks or water for you to sell..but you need to get a letter of request in to them NOW...I wanted to give out hot cider for free, a la Wormy T, but I don't have enough people to help.  Maybe next year...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am giving out big candy bars this year again and glow sticks. I also give homemade bags of chocolate covered oreo cookies and chocolate covered pretzels to the adult neighbors. They love it. I also give out milkbones to the four-legged TOTs who are accompanying the families that show up at the house (I had four of them that had costumes on last year).


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

WE give out two fun size bars to each kid and have 6 beers on tap for the adults who come by with their kids. We served about 200 kids last year and 90 adults.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> PS- if you do a charity haunt, almost all local soda bottlers/suppliers will donate drinks or water for you to sell..but you need to get a letter of request in to them NOW...I wanted to give out hot cider for free, a la Wormy T, but I don't have enough people to help.  Maybe next year...


I've given out hot cider in the past and the adults looked at me like I was ladling out arsenic. On the other hand, pre-packaged drinks are readily accepted. Just something to think about before putting in the effort.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Vooodooo dolls and candy..

The voodoo dolls are used to keep count.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

remylass said:


> I have a theory that if I am going to decorate my house, I should give out good candy.


I saw this ad and your comment came to mind


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That is hilarious! 
Not sure what were gonna give out yet. I like everyones ideas though.
Especially the glow sticks and juice boxes. I did pick up treat bags so I could get a count
on how many show up. Whatever we give out it's gonna be good cause I love the leftovers.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

glow bracelets. Went over well last year, easy to keep count.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

We ususally hand out Dum-dums and other cheap candy, but lots of it. I already spent my $$ on the yard!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> I saw this ad and your comment came to mind


Haha! Take heart. That could be a true story!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are doing both Large and Small Candies this year.
We are going to mix it up and make it bigger and better than last year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That commercial is great.
I have those same lights.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I usually give out treat bags with various candies in them and glow bracelets. This year I'm giving out plastic Halloween cups filled with popcorn and candy corn and glow bracelets.


----------



## spidey99 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Bored of handing out same old candy...*

Snickers, M&M's, Kit Kats, Milk Duds, etc...

...every year it seems we get the same candy from 95% of the homes. We've put a bit more effort into our decorations this year and would really love to cap it off with some really cool candy give aways. Any recommendations for fun candy that most folks don't give out?

Thanks!


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

We're handing out popcorn balls from Popcorn Factory. They're individually wrapped (unfortunately, you pretty much need scissors to open them!).

My husband and I remember getting popcorn balls as kids before all the safety rules kicked in, so we like being able to carry on that tradition. I used to make up little bags with an assortment of candy as well as misc cheap toys and coins (with a warning to the parents of the very small children we gave them to). But once we started getting the popcorn balls for ourselves, we decided to hand them out to the kids too--the prep time is much shorter than with the bags, and we like having the leftovers. Healthier than some treats.


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

We have given out the Halloween bags of chips, pretzels, popcorn balls and microwave popcorn with some more common chocolate minis. I have to have some salt, thought the TOTs might need some too. I usually let them just get some from a big bowl I hold, but we have a small number of TOTs.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

MOst years we have given out either pixie stix or individually wrapped Twizzlers due to the sheer volume of TOTs. Last year we had over 1,500 of the little buggers, give or take a couple of repeaters. This year we made the jump to fun sized Hershey bars.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy moly. 1500 is a lot of kids.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

WE handed out kinda cheap candy like Dum dums and such but If the ToTs were brave enough, we'd have them reach their hand into this giant hornets nest past poisonous hornets to get glow bracelets. It was quite fun to watch!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay now I can answer this question. We bought candy over the weekend.
Were giving out fun sized snickers, tootsie rolls, smarties, reeses cups, dum-dum chewy pops, kit kats and hersheys chocolate bars. And lets not forget those little spider rings. Thats it so far. 
I'm going back for more this weekend.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm giving out the gross candy apple lollipops. Wish I could pick. *sigh*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Someone asked for out of the norm candy: kids LOVE the gummy earthworms that we gave out last year..the ones that are that weird earthworm color and grape flavored. You can get them individually packaged. Google them. I bought mine from some vintage candy confectionary- prices vary WIDELY so do a good shopping comparison search.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Last year I found at the Dollar General store, 8 packs of glowing bracelets for $1.00. I bought like 25 packs and handed those out with Dum dum suckers my friend's wife picked up.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

We are thinking about not giving out anything this year. Last year everyone didn't even care about candy after going throught the garage and the yard.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

steveshauntedyard said:


> We are thinking about not giving out anything this year. Last year everyone didn't even care about candy after going throught the garage and the yard.


Well! I guess that just means you've done your job well!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It was great! Every single TOT who made it to the door was in costume so they all got goodie bags. Now I'll have to bring the 'other' candy to the office.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

We did bite size or fun size, whatever they are calling the little candy this year, Snickers, Milky Way, and Three Musketeers. Basically two per Tot.
Next year I want to get a bunch of glow things. The wife got the Halloween bug this year after seeing the fun I got to have so I think Jack Skellington and Sally are going to make an appearance (I even have a white smooth fox terrier that will make a great Zero) so one of us could do candy and one do the glow stuff.


----------

